# 44 Snowblower worm gear needed



## Gonkulor (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello all, I'm searching to find a replacement worm gear for the gearbox on my 44 snowblower attachment. I have already replaced the gearbox once at the cost of $500 bucks and I refuse to pay that again. I have searched the internet for a solution to this riddle but all I find are many others who have the same problem.

I am hoping to nail the fix down, once-and-for-all, and maybe this thread can be used for reference for others?

The mower I have is an X300. The blower attachment is a 44 snowblower.









I have my tail between my legs as to the reason I am in this situation but that is neither here-nor-there right now. I learned my lesson (and i thought I was old enough to stop learning this way).

This gear is made of one solid piece of bronze. I saw others with the 44" snowblower and their gear issue showed pictures with a center removed from the gear itself. I tried using my bushing remover and only split the center, spacer, portion of my gear.

Here is a picture of mine.









I made my measurements and wrote them down.









I'm hoping the pictures are not too big, I cut them to 35% of there original. If I need to make them smaller please let me know and I will.

What I don't know is the gear pitch. Maybe someone can help with that.

Since my gear is one piece, maybe I can find a center spacer and then a gear to fit over it? The auger shaft is 3/4 inch diameter. 

I just find it odd there are so many people who have looked for this information and there hasn't been a solution found, or at least a solution which people are aware of.

Please help if you can. I'm in need to find an affordable solution and maybe I can answer some questions which I haven't thought of?

Best Regards


----------

